# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  R285 billion in BEE deals in ten years.

## Dave A

A few hard stats on BEE deals over the past ten years. But I don't think the critics are going to be satisfied.



> At least 1 364 black economic empowerment (BEE) deals worth R285-billion were concluded between 1995 and 2005, said the Trade and Industry Ministry, defending the outcome of government policies in this regard.
> 
> "A number of reviews have been conducted to date that demonstrate broad-based beneficiaries are participating in BEE," it said in a written response to a parliamentary question.
> 
> The beneficiaries were not further defined.
> full story from M&G here

----------

